# How many gallons have you put in your tank.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My Dic says I've put in 686 Gallons since I bought the CRUZE in 14. There are hundreds of posts here on how much gas people have put into their CRUZE, just look at the bottom section of this page under 'Similar Threads' or in the 'forum fuel economy' section


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My Dic says I've put in 686 Gallons since I bought the CRUZE in 14. There are hundreds of posts here on how much gas people have put into their CRUZE, just look at the bottom section of this page under 'Similar Threads' or in the 'forum fuel economy' section


I'm specifically asking how many gallons of fuel we can fit in to a gen 2 fuel tank.

Advertised capacity is 13.7 gallons, I managed 14.5 with a DIC of 52 miles to empty.

I'm wondering how big the tank actually is when you take into consideration the fuel neck etc. How many gallons can be squeezed into one tank.

I did search but there is no answer I could find


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If the manual says you hold 13.7. That's probably what you hold. 

So if you put in 14.5. You might have got robbed by an inaccurate pump. 

Now if you try another station and still get 14.5 to fit in. Then maybe chevy screwed up and installed the wrong tank. 

Stations are supposed to be tested on a regular basis for accuracy. Specially during seasonal changes as 1 gallon in the summer might be slightly more or less then 1 gallon in the winter. Pumps need to be adjusted. 

It was in our local tv news a few years back. So I dion't remember the whole story and details. But it was basically along those lines. 

We had some stations that weren't selling the exact amount. 

If pumps get adjusted. I don't know how or when. I've never seen anyone working on the pumps in my 36 years of having a license.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I always fill to the top of the neck. The most I've ever put in was 13.473. Not sure what my DIC said I had remaining on that tank, but I had gone 773 miles and calculated 57.3 MPG. That was my second-best MPG. I got 809 miles on a tank and only got 12.926 gallons in after that and that calculated to 62.59 MPG.

There was a guy on Facebook once who said he knew somebody who got 1025 miles on a tank, but I doubt that. That would be over 74 MPG for a whole tank. My "best" numbers show that it can do that kind of MPG, but not for 1000 miles. My best 25/50/450 is 82.5/70/61 MPG. Very hard to maintain over 70 MPG for very long in day-to-day traffic.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> As per my post in the MPG thread. I recently did an 860 mile tank and the DIC said I still had 52 miles to empty. It said 52 to empty for about 60 miles.
> 
> When I filled up I got 14.5 gallons in it.
> 
> Has anyone put more? I really want to know how much it can take.


 @BobJacobson you raise an excellent question and I’m looking forward to hear the answer just to understand the difference between the 1st and 2nd Gen diesels. Having a Gen 1, all I can do is offer the following in the hope it might be of some assistance in your quest.

Does the Gen 2 diesel have a LOW FUEL warning like the Gen 1 diesel?

The Gen 1 diesel, at 54-56 mpg, will go 80-100 miles AFTER the LOW FUEL light illuminates. It can be very unnerving pushing that far past Empty, seems like it will run out of fuel at any minute. 

Furthermore (again referring to the Gen 1 diesel) after the LOW FUEL light illuminates the DIC will *no longer* report Distance To Empty. 

Once the LOW FUEL displays, you will need to check your odometer reading at that point, anticipate what the odometer will read at true empty and plan to end AT or very near a fuel pump. 

You don't want to be searching for a gas station with nothing left in the tank.

For the Gen 1, the tank ‘officially’ holds 15.6 gal. 

However, on my 1,000 mile tank, I began with a tank topped to the rim of the filler-neck and ran about 90 miles AFTER the LOW FUEL light. Filled back up to the rim of the filler neck and it took 18.51 gallons. 

Good luck, hoping to hear from some other Gen 2 hypercruzers out there...


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

@Rivergoer that's what I'm getting at. I know now it holds more than 13.7 I'm just wondering how much more. 

My DIC was acting very strange. I got the fuel level low warning at 80 miles or so to empty but it still shows the countdown.

Then the countdown got to 52 miles to empty and stopped and stayed there for 60 miles, I dont know why it does this.

I'm thinking that the distance to empty is based off of more than info from the fuel level sensor. 

My current theory is that once the computer sees a full tank the DTE is based on fuel burned. Not what the fuel level sensor is saying. Until it gets down to when the low fuel light comes on and distance to empty stops displaying. That I think is a specific position in the fuel level sender.

Theory is a work in progress. But if I can get a useable 15 gallons out of a tank 1000 miles is possible.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your DTE will always vary based on throttle and load. 

Going down hil you have 100 miles to empty. 

Going up hill you have 20 miles to empty.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Any idea why it would get to 52 miles to empty. And stay exactly there for 60 miles?


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> If the manual says you hold 13.7. That's probably what you hold.
> 
> So if you put in 14.5. You might have got robbed by an inaccurate pump.
> 
> ...


Manufacturer's specs (13.7gal) is what it's engineered for and labeled with safeties in mind for it's design. If you were to look at a gas can labeled for 5 gallons, you will see a "safe fill" line that leaves some room before reaching the spout area, but you can most likely get another half gallon in there.

As for your explanation with gas stations, I absolutely agree and also wonder how often some might be off a bit even if they are tagged with a certification. Kind of like slot machines in this era of electronics and technology....you're not "lucky", they LET you win! LOL


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Does the Gen 2 diesel have a LOW FUEL warning like the Gen 1 diesel?
> 
> The Gen 1 diesel, at 54-56 mpg, will go 80-100 miles AFTER the LOW FUEL light illuminates. It can be very unnerving pushing that far past Empty, seems like it will run out of fuel at any minute.
> 
> Furthermore (again referring to the Gen 1 diesel) after the LOW FUEL light illuminates the DIC will *no longer* report Distance To Empty.


Gen 2 has a low fuel warning light.

It is very unnerving pushing it.

After the low fuel light comes on, the DIC does still report DTE for a while, but it doesn't take long for it to switch over to "Low."


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> Any idea why it would get to 52 miles to empty. And stay exactly there for 60 miles?


Like @snowwy66 said, it fluctuates depending on driving conditions. I've seen my DTE go up considerably when conditions are very favorable to fuel economy. Hanging on a single number like that for a long distance is a bit odd, but I'd say it's possible if you're fuel economy is either very good or improving slightly for 60 miles. I know when I get down to the last quarter or eighth of a tank I drive even more carefully and efficiently.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BobJacobson said:


> Any idea why it would get to 52 miles to empty. And stay exactly there for 60 miles?


The display bases the miles remaining countdown on immediately prior driving behavior. It kinda expects what you did with the last tank of fuel to be about the same, and adjusts it based on the prior 25, 50, whatever miles of driving you're doing right now. As an example, I was doing city driving for a few months and then left on a long highway trip to Florida. The DTE display started at 420 miles and stayed there for about the next 250 miles! THEN it started counting down real miles.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

johnmo said:


> Gen 2 has a low fuel warning light.
> 
> It is very unnerving pushing it.


Second that. Running the car out of fuel certainly isn't good for the high-pressure fuel pump. There is no excuse for it, really. When the light comes on, fill up promptly.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah there is something else going on economy had been dead even for the entire tank flat road light winds. Literally 60 miles showing 52 to empty.

I never got to "low fuel" it's like it was stuck at 52 miles to empty. Next time I will just keep driving till I get "low fuel"

I am also going to test with my torque app. When I fill the tank all the way to the cap the fuel % in the app should read 100% and stay that way for awhile, while the tank empties to where full is on the float. What I'm curious to see is if it starts counting down right away.

I'm thinking the computer sees the tank get to 100% and then starts counting down based on actual fuel flowing and not the float position. 

Then when it is looking to trigger the "low fuel" it is looking for a float position around 5% remaining. But it isnt there when it thinks it should be because of the extra gallon or so that it takes to fill to the cap.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

johnmo said:


> There was a guy on Facebook once who said he knew somebody who got 1025 miles on a tank, but I doubt that. *That would be over 74 MPG for a whole tank.*


Not if you put 18+ gallons in the tank. (warning, that means neck filling multiple times until it quits defoaming and going back down the neck, takes about ten minutes to do it that way, which feels like an hour when you're standing there holding a pump nozzle)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Jondaytona said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > If the manual says you hold 13.7. That's probably what you hold.
> ...


.3 is what I get on my gasser in the neck. 13.2 is the most I've been able to put in my 13.7 tank. 

Usually I'm around 12.5 on fillups.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> Second that. Running the car out of fuel certainly isn't good for the high-pressure fuel pump. There is no excuse for it, really. When the light comes on, fill up promptly.


I agree. I like to see how far I can go on a tank and squeezing all the fuel economy out of it that I can, but ultimately the purpose is getting me where I need to go reliably. I joke that I feel like I've failed if I don't get 700 miles out of a tank, but I often fill at less 700 because I know my schedule won't put me in a place where I have time or even a good place to fill if I stretch it over 700.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> I am also going to test with my torque app. When I fill the tank all the way to the cap the fuel % in the app should read 100% and stay that way for awhile, while the tank empties to where full is on the float. What I'm curious to see is if it starts counting down right away.
> 
> I'm thinking the computer sees the tank get to 100% and then starts counting down based on actual fuel flowing and not the float position.


My fuel needle doesn't move for the first 100 miles after I've filled. The DTE fluctuates a lot during that 100 miles.

Would be cool to have the source code for the fuel computer. That would answer a lot of questions.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Not if you put 18+ gallons in the tank. (warning, that means neck filling multiple times until it quits defoaming and going back down the neck, takes about ten minutes to do it that way, which feels like an hour when you're standing there holding a pump nozzle)


I'm assuming it was a Gen 2 -- can't remember if I was in the Gen 2 group or the full Cruze group on Facebook when the claim was made. I know the Gen 1 tank is bigger.

I generally take the time to top off until it won't take any more because I'm all about maximum miles between refueling stops, but I've still never added the full 13.7 of tank capacity. Clearly, I could push it further because the neck probably holds a few tenths of a gallon. Not sure what the fuel filter holds, but I always figured on several tenths of a gallon in my VW TDI fuel filter canister because it was pretty large.

Anyway, I'm not going to be the guy that runs mine dry to determine the definitive answer to Gen 2 fuel capacity.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

johnmo said:


> I'm assuming it was a Gen 2 -- can't remember if I was in the Gen 2 group or the full Cruze group on Facebook when the claim was made. I know the Gen 1 tank is bigger.
> 
> I generally take the time to top off until it won't take any more because I'm all about maximum miles between refueling stops, but I've still never added the full 13.7 of tank capacity. Clearly, I could push it further because the neck probably holds a few tenths of a gallon. Not sure what the fuel filter holds, but I always figured on several tenths of a gallon in my VW TDI fuel filter canister because it was pretty large.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to be the guy that runs mine dry to determine the definitive answer to Gen 2 fuel capacity.


Well I can tell you with absolute certainty that 14.5 gallons in a gen 2 is ok still.

I'm worried my curiosity is going to be the one that makes me the one to run out.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

johnmo said:


> I'm assuming it was a Gen 2 -- can't remember if I was in the Gen 2 group or the full Cruze group on Facebook when the claim was made. I know the Gen 1 tank is bigger.


Oops, I had you confused with Jondaytona. He drives a 1st Gen diesel. Has anybody given a serious effort to cramming a 2nd gen North America diesel? It won't be 18 gallons, but maybe 15.5-16 is possible.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

johnmo said:


> My fuel needle doesn't move for the first 100 miles after I've filled. The DTE fluctuates a lot during that 100 miles.
> 
> Would be cool to have the source code for the fuel computer. That would answer a lot of questions.


I think that lends more to me theory as a believe the fuel gauge is linked to the fuel float. 

The distance to empty starts counting down as soon as you start driving. 

The car has no way of measuring the extra fuel you put in above full based on float position. 

So if the computer was using the float to determine fuel available till empty DTE should stay the same till the float moves. 

But it doesnt so I think the computer sees 100% assumes 13.7 gallons and counts down based on actual fuel flow from there. Then when it gets empty the DTE should stop displaying and show LOW after 50 miles to empty. I think that is based on a float position of 5% fuel.

So what I think happened to me is it gets to 52 to empty on the DTE page and its waiting for the float to get to that 5% ish to trigger LOW. But because there was more fuel in the tank than it knows about those two things dont happen at the same time. 

I've spent way too much time thinking about this now.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Oops, I had you confused with Jondaytona. He drives a 1st Gen diesel. Has anybody given a serious effort to cramming a 2nd gen North America diesel? It won't be 18 gallons, but maybe 15.5-16 is possible.


I'm working on it. Next fill up will give us more info. 14.5 is the most so far. I'm betting there is another gallon.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> I think that lends more to me theory as a believe the fuel gauge is linked to the fuel float.
> 
> The distance to empty starts counting down as soon as you start driving.
> 
> ...


The fuel gauge is definitely on a float in the tank.

My DTE fluctuates up and down the whole time my fuel needle stays pegged on full. It makes some kind of estimate based on "full" and probably average fuel economy from the last "x" number of miles. The DTE estimate fluctuates because estimated average fuel economy continues to vary the whole time the tank measure says "full."

I have 2+ hours every day to contemplate these things as I drive my commute and evening errands. Still probably thinking too much about it though.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

So it sounds like the Gen 2 diesel DOES have a LOW FUEL warning. Perfect.

Now the task is to determine how many miles can one safely rely on after the warning without running out of fuel based on a given mpg range. 

For the Gen 1 diesel, early on a number of members pushed past LOW FUEL at 50+ mpg and found the range to be 80-100 miles. Over time, that number has proven reliable IF one keeps within the mpg parameters during that additional 80-100 miles.

Once the distance past LOW FUEL is determined for the Gen 2 diesel, the total ‘actual’ fuel capacity (beyond the 13.7 gal) will be known.

Then knowing the ‘actual’ topped fuel capacity it’ll be easy to safely extend the distance on a tank of fuel by filling to the cap and watching the FUEL USED feature on DIC. I’ve found FUEL USED readout is usually within .1-.2 of actual fuel pumped for the Gen 1 diesel. This holds true regardless of using fuel stations across different states.

Note: Despite the time inconvenience, I always top to the cap at every fill. This requires a lot of patience as it takes about 10 minutes to work through the foaming diesel. But at 50 mpg, the extra +/- 3 gallons each fill up gives me another +/- 150 miles of range. 

In the Gen 1 diesel, 800 mile tanks are easy using this technique, 900 is doable with less city driving. The 1,000 mile goal takes too much effort (and a lot of luck) to be feasible as a daily driver.

The Gen 2 is much more fuel efficient than the Gen 1, it’ll be interesting to see just how far it can be safely pushed with the smaller tank.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

johnmo said:


> I have 2+ hours every day to contemplate these things as I drive my commute and evening errands. Still probably thinking too much about it though. /forum/images/smilies/redface.png


You and me both. Haha my round trip is 210 miles.

I'd be curious if yours acts the same when it gets down to "52 miles fuel remaining"


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’d add one more observation about diesels vs gas LOW FUEL warnings.

Because it’s NOT a good thing to run a high-pressure diesel fuel pump dry, diesels have pretty conservative LOW FUEL settings.

For example, my 06 Ram Cummins, the LOW FUEL warning pops up when the fuel gauge needle is between “E” and 1/8 mark. 

Per the Dodge owner’s s manual:

”When the fuel gauge pointer is on “E” (Equivalent to Distance To Empty = 0 on the overhead console if so equipped) there is reserve fuel capacity, which corresponds to approximately 8% of tank volume. This reserve capacity was put in place to prevent the likelihood of customers running out of fuel when operating at maximum load conditions in areas where there aren’t many gas stations”

Different vehicle and engineering I realize but the point is for diesels there’s ample fuel in the tank at LOW FUEL to allow one to safely reach the next fuel stop without running dry.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think regardless if gen 1 or gen 2 the idea of running your fuel down to less than a 1/2 gallon is borderline crazy. I love the range of my gen 1 but I see almost no benefit to running so low on fuel for bragging rights, in other words the risk isn’t worth the benefit to me. I have ran my eco down super low one time and my diesel maybe one time, wasn’t by plan it just happened and the anxiety wasn’t worth it for me.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> I’d add one more observation about diesels vs gas LOW FUEL warnings.
> 
> Because it’s NOT a good thing to run a high-pressure diesel fuel pump dry, diesels have pretty conservative LOW FUEL settings.
> 
> ...


There is a "LOW FUEL LEVEL" notification at about 80 miles to empty but distance to empty still displays. Then at about 50 to empty it should swap to "LOW"

I'm very confident the gen 2 swaps from distance to empty to LOW at 5% fuel remaining.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think regardless if gen 1 or gen 2 the idea of running your fuel down to less than a 1/2 gallon is borderline crazy. I love the range of my gen 1 but I see almost no benefit to running so low on fuel for bragging rights, in other words the risk isn’t worth the benefit to me. I have ran my eco down super low one time and my diesel maybe one time, wasn’t by plan it just happened and the anxiety wasn’t worth it for me.


I have such a consistent commute on a major highway it's not that big of a deal. There are plenty of gas stations around.

Ideally I would like to know exactly how much fuel is in the tank so I know how far I can take it safely. 

It's a game to give me something to think about other than podcasts and music on the 2.5 hour round trip.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BobJacobson said:


> I have such a consistent commute on a major highway it's not that big of a deal. There are plenty of gas stations around.
> 
> Ideally I would like to know exactly how much fuel is in the tank so I know how far I can take it safely.
> 
> It's a game to give me something to think about other than podcasts and music on the 2.5 hour round trip.


That’s cool, I drive a lot as well. Is there a drain plug on the gen 2 fuel tank? If there is if you are that curious, run down to where you do at home, drain tank and measure it, then add some fuel and go fill up. Not sure it’s really that important but that would answer your question.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> That’s cool, I drive a lot as well. Is there a drain plug on the gen 2 fuel tank? If there is if you are that curious, run down to where you do at home, drain tank and measure it, then add some fuel and go fill up. Not sure it’s really that important but that would answer your question.


That would tell you what's in the tank, but not how much usable fuel is left before the pump runs dry. The only way to tell when the pump sucks air is to let the pump suck air and note when it happened, but that's a bad thing in a gasser and a very bad thing to do to a modern diesel.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

BobJacobson said:


> You and me both. Haha my round trip is 210 miles.
> 
> I'd be curious if yours acts the same when it gets down to "52 miles fuel remaining"


I am glad to see I am not the only one with a nice long round trip.. I do 266 miles round trip every day...99.99% all hwy miles on my cruze.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

rcruze said:


> I am glad to see I am not the only one with a nice long round trip.. I do 266 miles round trip every day...99.99% all hwy miles on my cruze.


Geez, I'm only doing a little over 100/day plus some errands in the evenings -- about 700 miles a week.

Let me know what breaks between now and 100k miles. Y'all are going to get there before me.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

johnmo said:


> Geez, I'm only doing a little over 100/day plus some errands in the evenings -- about 700 miles a week.
> 
> Let me know what breaks between now and 100k miles. Y'all are going to get there before me.


Luckily I usually only do that drive 3 times per week. 

I have been averaging about 3000 miles a month since I bought the car though with other road trips and such.

Only thing that has broke so far is an NOX2 sensor. So fingers crossed

Also so far this tank average has been 62mpg. I'm at about 650 miles with a quarter tank to go and the DIC says 200 ish to empty. I think I can easily do 900 on this one. 

If I drop my cruising speed to 60 from 65 I should gain another mpg.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

"Knock on wood" nothing of mine has broken yet. I bought the car in Feb 2018 and have averaged ~4,500m/month. My best 50 miles average is now 65.3mpg. and I swear that after the 10K miles mark getting high 50's MPG was easier, after the 20K miles marker getting low 60's was MUCH easier.. I think now after 30K miles the engine may be broken in as the 50 miles average is now very consistent in the low 60's


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

rcruze said:


> "Knock on wood" nothing of mine has broken yet. I bought the car in Feb 2018 and have averaged ~4,500m/month. My best 50 miles average is now 65.3mpg. and I swear that after the 10K miles mark getting high 50's MPG was easier, after the 20K miles marker getting low 60's was MUCH easier.. I think now after 30K miles the engine may be broken in as the 50 miles average is now very consistent in the low 60's


I found that recently as well. It used to be mid-high 50s but now I'm getting 60 without even trying. 

My average over 16500 miles is 59mpg now. Damned impressive. 

It has also saved me $1276 in fuel in the last 7 months compared to the 34mpg I averaged in my old car.


----------



## rfhbrando (Oct 31, 2017)

I've had mine a hair over a year now. Looking back at my fuel logs, the most fuel I have ever been able to put in was 11.71 gallons on empty. Also, I am beside myself that a lot of you have posted high 50s as the MPG norm in a lot of cases. I drive 70 miles each way to work on nothing but highway and on every tank for 34k miles get 50 - 51.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

rfhbrando said:


> am beside myself that a lot of you have posted high 50s as the MPG norm in a lot of cases. I drive 70 miles each way to work on nothing but highway and on every tank for 34k miles get 50 - 51.


It depends a lot on the specifics of your drive. I go about 52 miles one-way. I can pretty routinely get to 70+ MPG on the 25 mile average on the middle part of my commute where I also set my 25-mile best of 82.5 MPG. By the time I get to my office at the end of the commute, I'm often barely in the 60s.

The latter part of my commute is interstate and hilly. Driving 55-65 MPH on mostly flat and mild rises is great. 65-70+ MPH on longer interstate grades is no bueno.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> I'm working on it. Next fill up will give us more info. 14.5 is the most so far. I'm betting there is another gallon.


Dying for an update...Were you able to get 15 or more gals in? 

I’m probably jumping the gun, at these mpg’s it’ll take a month to empty the tank LOL.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

rfhbrando said:


> I've had mine a hair over a year now. Looking back at my fuel logs, the most fuel I have ever been able to put in was 11.71 gallons on empty. Also, I am beside myself that a lot of you have posted high 50s as the MPG norm in a lot of cases. I drive 70 miles each way to work on nothing but highway and on every tank for 34k miles get 50 - 51.


How fast are you going? Mileage goes way down at 70+ mph. I've been cruising at 65.

My drive is 99% highway with some minor hills and 1.5 miles of city on either end.

Also auto or manual? The manuals are advertised with better highway mileage.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Dying for an update...Were you able to get 15 or more gals in?
> 
> I’m probably jumping the gun, at these mpg’s it’ll take a month to empty the tank LOL.


We should find out tomorrow. Currently sitting at 854 miles on the tank with about 85 miles to empty on the DIC and I have a 90 mile drive to do.

So close to 1000 I can taste it.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I've put about 12 gallons in. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Well I had to give up. Wife was in the car and she didnt like the game.

Filled up with 13.7 gallons DIC still said 57 miles to empty.

This next tank wont be as good because I'm road tripping with the family and the wife doesnt entertain my slow driving for fuel efficiency.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]13.571 is the most I have fit in my 2018 Hatch.


[/FONT]


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> Well I had to give up. Wife was in the car and she didnt like the game.
> 
> Filled up with 13.7 gallons DIC still said 57 miles to empty.


That's what you get for telling her you were low on fuel. 
What she doesn't know won't hurt you. 
If you'd kept going, miles remaining would have switched to LOW in another 10-15 miles and the screeching from the right seat would have become unbearable.

Was that a regular fill, or did you keep trickling it in as the foam receded?


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Taxman said:


> That's what you get for telling her you were low on fuel.
> What she doesn't know won't hurt you.
> If you'd kept going, miles remaining would have switched to LOW in another 10-15 miles and the screeching from the right seat would have become unbearable.


Update. Something is wrong with the DIC.

I figured there was. It never goes below 52-55 miles to empty. It gets there and stays.

I carried a jerry can with me because I thought it might happen. Stuttered on the highway so I pulled over right away and put some gas in it.

In other news I can now definitely say that the tank holds 14.7 gallons total filled to the top of the filler neck.

So I need to take it I to the dealer and see if there is a software update or something.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I've bought 692 Gallons since picking up the CRUZE in 01/2014!:coolpics:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> Stuttered on the highway so I pulled over right away and put some gas in it.
> 
> In other news I can now definitely say that the tank holds 14.7 gallons total filled to the top of the filler neck.


I assume you put diesel in it. 
I might be able to limp to a gas station with a gallon of gasoline in my 1979 Mercedes, but I'd never dream of trying that with a 2018 Cruze.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Taxman said:


> I assume you put diesel in it.
> I might be able to limp to a gas station with a gallon of gasoline in my 1979 Mercedes, but I'd never dream of trying that with a 2018 Cruze.


Yes of course diesel my bad I should have specified.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> In other news I can now definitely say that the tank holds 14.7 gallons total filled to the top of the filler neck.


Great job! 

This is VERY useful information if you like to push for distance per tank. 

Now that you know the absolute topped capacity, if you top off every fill-up you can use the DIC FUEL USED feature and not have to carry around an extra can of fuel. 

I’ve found on the Gen 1, the FUEL USED is accurate to within .1 to .2 gallons. It’s almost always higher than actual by a tenth or two, rarely if ever lower...so that provides a small cushion. 

After my 1,000 mile tank I put in 18.6 gallons and I’m pretty certain it was running on fumes at that point. So I know when the DIC reaches LOW FUEL I can monitor FUEL USED and refuel when it reaches 18.3-18.5 Gallons FUEL USED (Gen 1).


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

if the fuel keeps the pump cooled, wouldn't it be harmful to run it down to nothing and have the pump running hot? that would lead to a pump going out in my mind. and yes i had to try it on the Altima and the Toyota Corolla that i rented while I waited on State Farm to decide if they were totaling my car. That Toyota got as low as 3 miles left on the range before i made it to a station. lol


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

wow i didn't mean to kill the thread. just asking because i had heard that running the tank to near empty would make the fuel pump run hot ( if it was inside the tank of course )
but this is what i really wanted to post. just put my first fill in after running through the free fill when i picked it up from the dealership. yesterday i averaged 51 mpg on a 200 mile run making my calls. The first day that i worked out of my Cruze I averaged 49 mpg. my Cruze has close to 900 miles on it so I''ll have well over a 1,000 miles on it today.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

sleepyzzz said:


> wow i didn't mean to kill the thread. just asking because i had heard that running the tank to near empty would make the fuel pump run hot ( if it was inside the tank of course )
> .


Good point...This running to empty game may be interesting, but doing it constantly is not smart. Good way to take out your fuel pump early. When I get down to 1/3 tank or so, I fill it.
Also, an earlier poster stated that he fills the tank right to the top of the neck. Doing this causes the fuel to run into the vent hose and could saturate the charcoal canister hooked to the vent system. Not a good thing. When the pump clicks off the first time....STOP


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

poncho62 said:


> Good point...This running to empty game may be interesting, but doing it constantly is not smart. Good way to take out your fuel pump early. When I get down to 1/3 tank or so, I fill it.
> Also, an earlier poster stated that he fills the tank right to the top of the neck. Doing this causes the fuel to run into the vent hose and could saturate the charcoal canister hooked to the vent system. Not a good thing. When the pump clicks off the first time....STOP


I’ve been topping my diesel to the rim for over 30,000 miles with no adverse effects. 

My understanding is this practice is not recommended for gas vehicles due to differences in fuel system designs.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

i added up my fuel purchases for the first month of owning the Cruze. so far i have purchased 59 gallons of diesel. The wife allowed that was going to cut my fuel expense in half over what i had previously purchased in gas for my Altima, and we would save enough to make the car payment.


----------



## rfhbrando (Oct 31, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> How fast are you going? Mileage goes way down at 70+ mph. I've been cruising at 65.
> 
> My drive is 99% highway with some minor hills and 1.5 miles of city on either end.
> 
> Also auto or manual? The manuals are advertised with better highway mileage.


Usually 72 mph on the interstate. Maybe that's the issue. Mine is a manual.


----------

